# HEAR,S A OLD SCHOOL  JEWEL



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

1935 original Schwinn motorbike double diamond frame just got this bike to day killer original


----------



## buickmike (Feb 6, 2017)

Sweet. What was the condition of the bearings at BB. LOWER fork race. And rear hub;is it serviceable.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

don,t know yet  just got it & put it together about 30 minute,s ago


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 6, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Love it!



thank you sir


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2017)

It's a dream bike. Enjoy.  Barry


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

O ya my bulldog like,s it too


----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 6, 2017)

Killer bike and dog man, I'm jealous, I ain't gonna lie.


----------



## robertc (Feb 6, 2017)

Awesome bike.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Killer bike and dog man, I'm jealous, I ain't gonna lie.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

robertc said:


> Awesome bike.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

robertc said:


> Awesome bike.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



thank you


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah I can relate.


----------



## KJV (Feb 6, 2017)

_Very nice ._


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2017)

Very cool Schwinn model for sure. My Mom said I could get one of those when I'm a little bit older.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> Yeah I can relate.
> 
> View attachment 419505



right on I see what you mean I like it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Very cool Schwinn model for sure. My Mom said I could get one of those when I'm a little bit older.



ya what do you have now


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ya what do you have now




Just this old hand me down.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 6, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> don,t know yet  just got it & put it together about 30 minute,s ago





*Great job putting it together.
Here's hoping you keep it original as is.

I'd take that bike over any restoration, no matter
how good the job.

You have in your possession, 1936.
I'm happy for you!
*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Just this old hand me down.
> 
> View attachment 419520



O that hand me down old junky thing what a pace  man need to part that thing out !!!!!!!!!!! ya right killer bike real nice love the black & white


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2017)

Any story behind it?
Judging by the rust and your climate, maybe it was imported?
Chris


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

2jakes said:


> *Great job putting it together.
> 
> Here's hoping you keep it original. *



O for sure I only collect  original bike,s


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2017)

came  from Chicago long time collector  says the bike has not been seen for over 30 year,s


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 6, 2017)

^^^^^^^
Always makes me feel good when I read about folks who collect and preserve originals.
Thanks.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome bike,way cool dog!


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2017)

The year 1936 has made its mark on my family. My dad was born that year and his dad died that year. I have a 1935 Hawthorne and a 1937 Overland. A beauty like your would look amazing setting between my others. The search continues. Like I said previously, this bike is simply awesome.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2017)

robertc said:


> The year 1936 has made its mark on my family. My dad was born that year and his dad died that year. I have a 1935 Hawthorne and a 1937 Overland. A beauty like your would look amazing setting between my others. The search continues. Like I said previously, this bike is simply awesome.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



Its a 1935


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 7, 2017)

yes thank you guy,s it is a 35  not a 36 like I sad


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> yes thank you guy,s it is a 35  not a 36 like I sad



My bad, I don't know why 36 popped into my head. Old timers syndrome I guess. Okay, here goes again. 

Man, that is an awesome 1935. Built a year before my dad was born.[emoji4] 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2017)

What a score!!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 7, 2017)

pre war straight bars are one of my favorites, and the black and white combo really sets it off. very nice bike!


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 7, 2017)

Love me some double diamond action.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 7, 2017)

ohdeebee said:


> Love me some double diamond action.
> 
> View attachment 419935



WOW is that a all original bike


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 8, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> WOW is that a all original bike




No. This one had to be brought back from the dead


----------

